# Baby it's cold outside



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2012)

brrrr..


WEATHER REPORT 
LINCOLN PEAK  
Base Temp: -2°F    
Mid Station: 1°F   
Summit: -7°F  


MT ELLEN  
Base Temp: -3°F
Mid Station: -2°F
Summit: -6°F


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm just giddy thinking about the literally THOUSANDS of massive snowmaking whales that piled up all over the Northeast last night in that cold air!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2012)

Finally yahoo


----------



## hammer (Jan 4, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I'm just giddy thinking about the literally THOUSANDS of massive snowmaking whales that piled up all over the Northeast last night in that cold air!


+1...let's all hope for emptied snowmaking ponds...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2012)

Now if my coworkers would stop complaining about the weather, they have a lot winter but now its cold for two days,


----------

